# Outlaw the roosters behavior



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

He is getting agressive with me. He bowed out his feathers and tried to get me. Luckily I had the stick, but he didn't care. He went all dominent, even tried to come feet first. It happened while I was feeding them. Thank god I had my boots on and long jeans. 

There have been many changes at the Hideout, so I don't understand what is going on? I used to be able to sit with him no problem, but know I have to watch my back in the yard. He hasn't hurt me, but he scares me sometimes. After he pulls his attitude out, I let the bull mastiff out and Outlaw runs scared to the corner. 

I plan to get the fishing net today, see if that works, but he is so dang fast. 

I know this might sound stupid, but do you think he is mad at me? He used to free range by himself, now he is cooped up with 5 hens. Does he need some down time without the girls? He seems most aggressive in the mornings. Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

The more protective of his girls he gets he will continue the behavior. I actually got rid of my rooster because of him spurring me a few times, and I live where it is hot so I was in shorts!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Axe my friend ... (sorry)


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

I was hoping for some better suggestions, but understand if he keeps this up, he has to go. I think he smells my fear. I can't fully trust him, because I don't know his background. He never acted like this until the second batch of girls. I have people in and out of the backyard and he is nice to everyone. Never pecked no one but me, the one person who saved his life and gave him food and shelter. He has always been a smart rooster, too. Sometimes I think he does it just to scare me. 

The other day when this happened, I pushed him in the chest with the stick to back him off and he got mad. It was like an alpha fight. He even attacked the stick. I slammed the stick against the ground, as if your next, and he did back off.


----------



## BigECart (Jul 12, 2012)

What happened to the first batch of girls? Could it be that he thinks that you were responsible for whatever happened and thus sees you as a threat for his current harem?

I suggest you do a search on BYC (www.backyardchickens.com). I've seen some lengthy discussions on this issue over there. Good luck, and keep us updated.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

I've read so many horror stories...thats why I don't have one. Jen


----------



## redmaples (Aug 28, 2012)

Mine has gotten more agressive with my hens he tries to get a little dominent with me but you need to show him whos boss I know its a weird thing but he thinks he dominent over you and you are second. make sure you have on jeans, boot, a long sleeve heavy jack and leather gloves and have at it with him and be firm/ rough it works. It might seem mean but its the only thing that I have found that works.

He came after me when I tried to get him away from one of the hens that we was torchering I don't mean just jumping on top of and doing his thing either. So I chased him around caught him up against the fence held him to the ground which is a domanance thing in the chicken world. then I picked him up tucked him under my arm firmly and thats not easy they are quite strong sat down and pet his breast for about 20 minutes we have not had a confrontation since. although my forearms were a little scratched up as it a spur of the moment thing....no pun intented. 

If you keep them all in the same coop get him out of there and separate him or just leave him out all together. To make it easier instead of building a rooster coop. what I actually did was cut a separate door in the back of the coop put a ladder so he could get in and out and just screened in with 1/2 inch hardware screen a little 2 x 2 x 2 section and he uses the door I let him out every morning and he goes in every night and I close it up. we have a better relationship and he doesn't beat up on the hens. I also have 2 runs so what I do it just nudge him into the other run that is not being used and close the door and let the hens roam around the yard. as soon as the hens are in the coupe at night I close them up I open the door to the run he is in and he goes out into his door and cozies in for the night. 

Give it a try just becareful they can be strong. just don't be scared remember be aggressive he is only 10-12lbs thats it and you are well whatever an adult.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you my chicken friends. I really don't want to get rid of him. He is the reason I fell in love with chickens. He showed up on my doorstep March 2012. He was very scruffy, dirty, and missing his tail feathers. He lived in my front yard and greeted everyone in the neighborhood. No one claimed him. We would have coffee outside and he would follow me around the yard while tending to the garden. He was very friendly.

Then came Labor Day week end. It was was a full moon that week end too. He crowed all week end long. And that was his first time getting nasty with me. He would come up close and gester like he wanted to jump on me. That is when I found the Chicken forum and started asking questions. Since then, I have built him a coop. I went out and got him two pullets. Everything seemed fine. After a month of the new girls, someone gave me three more bantam laying hens. So now he has five girls in his harem. He is honory in the mornings and getting nasty with me. I plan to spend time with him everyday this week to try and see what it brings. He has not hurt any of the hens. I think he is being protective. 

Plan to break out the video camera, he is gonna make me work for dominance. My rooster is messing up my chicken chi. I want my calm backyard chicken santuary back.


----------



## jjwilson72000 (Jun 21, 2012)

http://www.chickenforum.com/f13/aggressive-roosters-3/


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I spent time with him this week. Day one I netted him and held him until he was submissive. Day two had to hit him with the stick for bowing up at me, he didn't like it. But I earned my respect. He gave me a look and he hasn't bothered me since. Trying hard to stand my ground with him. He has been letting me walk around again in the yard. And he runs to coop when he sees the net. 

I have gone up against dogs bigger than him with no fear, but this rooster scares me. Must be his ninja qualities.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Tough Love !!


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Running to Boise today to pick up some nice pallets. Plan to build him a timeout pen. I also did a search on books about just roosters, not much out there. All suggestions welcome.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

BootedBantam said:


> I have gone up against dogs bigger than him with no fear, but this rooster scares me. Must be his ninja qualities.


I find that many people out here in the country are more afraid of the roosters than they are the big dog.

Some years ago, my very first rooster, Rudy was cheeky with others, but not usually nasty. He had his moments, and was good at attacking the MIL. 

However I also had a very big dog. Our best guess was he was an Akita crossed with Blue Heeler. He was blind and would stare you straight in the eye because he would look at the sounds. So when you talked, he looked right at you. And his eyes were grayed over, so from far away they were spooky. Many people were a little freaked by him, but he was a lovely dog! So.....one day the local volunteer fire department guy came knocking on the door to pass out the yearly donation envelopes. When he was leaving he stopped, and Blue (the dog) was standing next to him, looking him in the face and the guy had a weird look on his face. I told him that Blue was blind and wouldn't bother him. He turned and gave me a weird look and said, "It's not the dog that worries me, it's HIM!!!"

He moved to the side and I saw Rudy the Rooster, his wings were out and he was low to the ground, ready to spring, hackles up and he had a low growl in his throat. I told the guy to hold on and I got my trusty broom. He was really freaked out and I held off Rudy, who tried to chase him up the walkway to the car!!! Blue just stood there with his dog smile on his face, but wow.

I always thought that roosters should come pocket sized. If you have someone break in your house the heck with getting your dog, your gun or a baseball bat, just toss a rooster in their face. It would be much more effective!!


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

He roamed my front yard for 6 months and showed no aggression. Neighbors would stop by just to say Hi to him.. I have actually had people ask me where did he go? He is well known in my neighborhood. He only messes with me and I don't know why? Ever since I got the second batch of hens he started this. He was good today? He definately keeps me on my toes.


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

I know this may same too simple to work. When Blackie (my roo') started to get a little persnickety, I challenged him to a game of chicken. I got the idea from watching my chicks grow up and how they established their pecking order. One day Blackie nipped me just because, so I squatted down and tapped his beak and pointed my finger at him and held it there until HE backed down. We did this process a couple more times over a course of two maybe three days and he has never nipped me since. Now he follows me around like puppy, sits in my lap. I can't say this will work for you but for some reason when you give a chicken "The Finger" they stop what ever their doing and stare back at the finger.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Gotta let them know you're in charge but no threat.


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

Roslyn said:


> I find that many people out here in the country are more afraid of the roosters than they are the big dog.
> 
> Some years ago, my very first rooster, Rudy was cheeky with others, but not usually nasty. He had his moments, and was good at attacking the MIL.
> 
> ...


Omgoodness!!! That is too funny!! It's so true though. I rather go against a dog any day. Goliath (jersey giant) had been showing a little aggression lately (someone forgot to tell him he's suppose to be a GENTLE giant) I keep an eye on him but I don't show fear either.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

I have noticed that he is shuffling me, like he does to the hens. He shuffles (moves his feet back and forth quickly) and turns to the side pushing the hens with his head down.

Do all roosters shuffle their feet? Is this a form of aggression or authority? 

And I have caught him sitting on the eggs in the nest box? Is that normal? Is he protecting the eggs or waiting for a hen to come in for roo time?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

BootedBantam said:


> And I have caught him sitting on the eggs in the nest box? Is that normal? Is he protecting the eggs or waiting for a hen to come in for roo time?


I have chickens for a long time (25 plus years) and I have never had a roo in a nest box ... never.

So I have no clue as to what he is doing ...


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

My silkie roo sits on eggs, well I'm not %100 sure it's a roo, no,crowing and No egg laying at 10 mths, but it will sit on eggs,


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

amandahalterman said:


> My silkie roo sits on eggs, well I'm not %100 sure it's a roo, no,crowing and No egg laying at 10 mths, but it will sit on eggs,


The one inside the cage is its sister, I know she's a hen, cause she lays, they r the same age, and still the fluffy headed one don't crow or lay eggs, im dumb founded


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

I have a cockerel and I know fir a fact he's a too. I have seen him a time or two sit in eggs. Totally dumbfounded me. He dowdy stay and only dies it occasionally and only in the evening or early morning.


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

sandra said:


> I have a cockerel and I know fir a fact he's a too. I have seen him a time or two sit in eggs. Totally dumbfounded me. He dowdy stay and only dies it occasionally and only in the evening or early morning.


And one time he was sitting on the egg I moved him/ her and it's bottom was wet, clear watery stuff like a hen that just laid a egg, but I don't know, I've had him,her in a cage in the garage for 2-3 wks and there hasn't been any eggs


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

My roosters show hens nesting sites. I have found roosters clucking, chucking and purupping in nest boxes, hay, various nooks and crannies. Those are the better roosters. The ones who seem more protective and helpful. Once the hen shows interest, he may stay in there with her or move out and churrup, contented that she's nestling in.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. I think he is a good rooster despite his need to scare me when I am not paying attention. I heard squawking yesterday and ran outside to find the neighbors cat in my yard and my rooster challenging him. The girls where all huddled behind him, except Shakti, the smallest chicken, she was all in the cat's face next to her rooster. I let the bull mastiff out and he went straight for the cat. 

His behavior has been good for the most part, just cranky and in the mood to shuffle first thing in the morning.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Every rooster does his little "look at me, I'm so great, don't you want to play on my team" dance a little different. I think that shuffling is your rooster dancing for you. I have seen subtle ones, and my Cocky Rocky will strut on his toes around the hen, then come closer and he's cooing the whole time and then he does a few little steps in front of her, and then back with a little wing flip. When that doesn't work he just puts his head down and chases them.

Men!!


----------

